# Weekly Competition 2020-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 U2 R F' U' R F' U'
*2. *U' F U2 F R2 U' R F2 R2 U'
*3. *R U F' R U R U2 R U'
*4. *F' U2 F' R U2 F' R2 F R2
*5. *R2 F' R' F2 R2 U R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B U2 F' R' U2 L' F' R' D' U2
*2. *U2 R2 F R L2 F' U2 B L' U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 D
*3. *R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B' L' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U2 L B' U'
*4. *D2 B2 R U2 L2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' B U2 L F' D' L' B' U2 L'
*5. *U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B D U2 L B' L2 R' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 R U' B' R B Fw' F2 Uw2 U' L Rw Uw' U2 B D' Fw' Rw U2 F' Rw2 B Uw2 R2 F' R B2 D Fw L2 Rw' D' Uw U2 L2 Uw Rw' U2 Rw Fw'
*2. *Fw2 F2 D' Uw B R2 F L2 D' L2 Rw F' D L2 Rw Fw2 Rw F2 R2 Fw2 L2 R D L2 D2 Uw Fw F D' Uw L2 Fw R2 B2 U B' D' R2 B R'
*3. *Fw U2 F2 Uw U Fw Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U2 F2 L' Fw' D L2 R2 B' Rw' R2 U F' L U Rw' Uw U Fw' F' D2 U' Fw2 U L2 Rw2 D' Fw' R' D B2 U2
*4. *Uw F' R' Fw2 Uw B Uw Rw Fw2 D L Fw' D' Uw' R' D' Uw Rw2 B' Rw D' B Rw2 D R2 B F' U' L B Fw' F' Uw' B' Rw2 U F D2 Uw' U'
*5. *L2 Fw D2 U2 L' Rw' Fw' D' B Rw D2 Uw2 U Rw U2 R D B2 Uw' B2 L Fw' Uw U' L2 Rw R2 U L R' D L' Rw2 B2 Rw U2 B' L Rw D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R Fw2 L2 D B' R' F' U' Fw2 F' L B Bw Fw F' Dw2 Uw Bw L' Uw L' Uw' Fw F Uw' U2 R' Uw2 L' R2 D2 L' Lw Dw' B' Bw2 Lw Fw2 F' L2 B Fw2 Dw Fw2 R D' Fw U Rw' U' L' R D' Lw2 Dw2 U2 Fw L2 Lw' U2
*2. *Lw Rw' Dw' Uw' Rw' B2 L' Uw2 L Dw Uw' L2 Rw' B' U' F2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D' Fw R2 Dw U' Lw2 Bw Uw2 U' L' D F2 Uw L2 Uw2 B2 U Lw2 Bw Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' U Bw' F R Bw Dw' Fw2 D Fw2 D2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 U2
*3. *F Uw U2 L' Lw' U2 L2 R2 U' Rw Bw D' Dw Bw U' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Rw2 R' F2 Lw2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 Dw2 Fw F Lw D' U' L Rw2 D U Lw' Dw' B Bw F2 L' Bw2 F Lw' F2 Dw Lw' Fw' Dw' Uw Lw D B Bw Fw F2
*4. *Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 F D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B' Bw Fw' F Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw R2 Bw' Uw Lw' R' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 F' R2 D2 Dw Bw Fw Dw' L2 D' B2 Fw F D' R2 B2 Bw R2 D' L' Dw' U' Rw' Bw F' Rw' Bw2 R2 Bw F' D' B2 Lw2 Rw2
*5. *Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw Uw' Rw B2 Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Bw' U2 Fw2 F' U B' L2 Rw2 U' B Bw' F2 U2 B U R' B2 Bw' L2 B Fw L B' Bw Fw2 R' B' R D Bw2 L R2 B Lw' D2 Dw' Lw2 D2 B2 Rw Fw' Lw2 F U Rw Dw2 B F

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 2F2 F2 D2 B' 2R2 3F2 2F2 2R R' 2F 3R2 B L2 2L' 3R' R 2F L2 R2 F' 2L 2B 3F 2F' R2 3F' 2R R D 2L' D 3U B2 2L 2F2 3U2 3R' 2F2 R2 2D 2U2 U R2 2D2 B2 2R2 D' 2U2 2R2 3F L2 3U B2 2D' 3U2 L2 3U2 B' 3R' B2 2U2 B D 3F D2 U 2B' 2F2 R2
*2. *2B' 3F' F U' B2 D' 2D2 2L2 3R' R' 3F2 F' 2R' B' 2F' 3R 2U' 3F 2R2 R2 B2 L2 3R' 3U B' L F2 3U' 2U' U' L 3R2 2R' D' 2D' 2L R 2B F' L2 2L 3R' U' 3F2 D' B' 2B' 3F F2 3U2 2R 3U2 2U 3R2 2R' 3U' U' L 2L' 2D2 3U' U2 3R2 D' 2U2 2L 3F2 2F L' 2U2
*3. *3U2 3R 2R' 3U 2L2 2R' D' 2R' 2D' R2 D2 R U2 2R 3U2 2R 2U2 2B' R2 2D 2U2 2L' R 2U U F 3R' 2R' R 3F' L' 2L 3R2 R' 2F' 2U 2F' 3U2 2U' 2L 2D' 2U' B2 3F2 F2 L' 2D2 2L' D' 2U' 2L' 2B D2 L' 2L' 3U' U' R2 U2 3R R' F 3R' 3U' R2 D 2U2 2L' B2 3U
*4. *2U 2F' 3R' B U' 3F2 F' R2 2U2 3R' 2R2 R D2 2D' 2U2 B2 2L' R' D 3F2 2F D 2D L R' D2 F2 2U 2B2 3U' 2L 2B2 F2 L 2F 2U 3R2 2D' L2 B 2D 2U2 2B' U2 2R' F' L' 2R2 2B L 3R R' 3U2 2U2 2L2 3F2 2D' 3U 2L2 3R' 3F2 3R D 2R' 2B2 D U' F2 2U 2R2
*5. *2R2 B2 2B2 2F2 2D' L 2B' 2L2 3R 2B 3F' 2F' 2U2 3F' 2F' L 2L 3U' 2U' 2L' U2 2L' 3R2 R D2 B 3F2 D2 3U' 2R' 2B 2F2 2D2 2U' U 3R' R' B F' 3U2 2B' 2L 3F2 2F2 R' B' D 2U2 F 2U2 2R' 2U U 3R R D' 2D' 3R2 3U2 2R' F' 3R' U 2R2 R' 2F2 2R2 2F' L2 B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 2L R' D 2R' F' D2 F2 L 3R' 2D 3L2 3R2 R2 2B' 3B 3F' L B2 3U2 2B' 2L' R' 2B F L' 2B' 3B F 2L 3R 3B L 2R R 3D2 3U2 B' L2 2L2 3L 2R2 B' 3U2 2L' 2R 2U' 2R' R 3U U L 2F L' 2R B' 3B' D2 L2 3R2 D2 2R D U L' 3F2 L2 B2 2D' 2F 2L' 2D' U2 L 3U 3F' 3U' U F 2D 3U 3B 2F' 2D2 U' 3L 3B' 2R R 2B 2F' 3D 3B2 F 2L2 3L U B 2B2 3B2
*2. *3L F2 3D B2 L2 U' 2R2 2B2 R2 2B' 2D 3L U 2B U' 3F L D 3D' R2 2D 3D 2R2 2B2 3R 3U' 2R' R' U' 2L2 2F 3R F U' B' R2 B 3D B 3R 2D2 B' 2D 3L' 3B' D' 2U 3L 3D' 3R' 2U 3R 3D2 2L 3L2 3D2 3L2 3F D2 3L D2 3D U' 3L 3R2 2R 3U2 2L2 D 2B D2 3D2 2B' 2L2 2D' L 3R2 3U' 3R' F2 R' 3D B2 3R2 2R 3D 2L' 2R' 3D' 2L 2F' L2 3U 3B' 3R 2R' 2B' 3F D2 3U'
*3. *2F' L B' 3F2 3R' 3U2 3R R' U F 3D' 3F2 2R' B' 3F U' L U 3R 2D 2B' 2F' R' 2B 2U' 2F 2R' 3B' R' D F 3D' 2B2 2R' 2B 3F L 2F 3L' 3R 2R2 R D' 2D 3U 2F2 L' 3U' 2U' U' R F' 2R 3D' 3B2 R' B2 2L 3B' D2 R 3D 2U U2 L 3F L' 3L D2 3B' 3L U L' R' F 3D' 2U2 3F' U 2B2 2F' 3D' L 3B' 3D2 3U 2U2 L2 2D 3B 2L' 3B2 3D' L' 2D L' 3L 3R2 2R2 F'
*4. *F U 2B2 2F L' 2B' L 3R2 2D' F2 2U2 3R2 D2 U L2 3L2 D2 L 2L' 3L' 2B' 2R 2U2 2B2 3F 3L 3R R' 3F2 3R R B' 2B' 3B' 2F 3L B 2B 3B F D B 3F2 D' 3U' 2U 2L' R2 B F 3D 3U' B F L2 2U' 2B 3B 3F 2F' 2D' R 2U2 2R 3F 3R 3B2 2U2 2B D2 2D 3U' 2B' F2 2R 2F2 2L' 3R 3F2 3U' B D' 3D2 3U' 2U2 2F L' 3L2 3D2 B' 2B' 3B2 3F 3L2 3R' 3B 2F' 2U B2 U2
*5. *2D 3L2 2B L2 2B2 L2 R 3D2 3L' 3D 3B2 3F L2 2B' 3B2 3F 2D F' 3L 3F 2F2 3U2 L' 2L2 3D2 2L' 3B2 3F 2F 3L' U 3L2 3R' R2 2F 2U2 B' 2D' 3B' 2L 3R' 2D2 R' 2F' R2 B' 2B' 2D2 2U U L D 2F' 3L U2 2R' D2 2D2 3R 3B2 D 3F2 F L 2D2 B2 U2 L2 F 2R' F2 L B 2B D U 3R' 2R' R2 2D 3U' B2 2L 2R2 2D2 2U L2 U' L 2R2 U2 3F' 2D 3D' 2B' 2F' 2L' 2R2 D' 2L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' U2 F' R' F' R F' R2 U'
*2. *R' F' U2 R F R2 F U
*3. *F' U' F' U F2 R' F' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B' L' D2 F' D2 L F R2 U F B U' D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F D B Rw2
*2. *B2 U' R2 B D2 U R D' F2 D2 F R' B' D' L' F B' D2 R D' U2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *B D' B2 D2 R' B2 D F L2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 F D Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Fw' L2 Rw2 R Uw R2 B' Fw2 Rw F R' D' Uw' F' D2 Uw2 Fw' L2 R' Fw' L B' Fw' F' Rw B' L R2 D' U L Rw' F2 D2 R' U' Fw Uw' U2
*2. *Fw' R F2 D' U Fw F' U2 Rw' R2 B D2 U B2 L D' U' L' B' L2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw R2 D F' L' U2 F R2 Fw F R' Fw' D B' R' F' R2
*3. *D' Uw L2 U R2 B D Uw2 F' D2 Uw' B' Fw2 F D R2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw D2 Fw D L D2 B2 Uw U2 L2 U B' Uw' B' U2 Rw Fw2 D L2 U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Lw' R' Fw' D2 R2 D2 Lw' Dw2 B' F2 L' Lw2 Rw' R2 F Rw2 Dw2 L Rw2 F2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 D2 L' B2 U2 Fw2 Lw Rw B' Lw B Uw' U' Rw Bw Uw2 Lw R2 Fw Dw F' Lw' D2 R Uw2 R Bw' Lw' B Bw' Dw R B' Lw' Dw2 L' D'
*2. *Dw' B' F Uw' Fw' Lw U2 Rw2 D' R' B' Bw2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 U R' Bw L' Lw Rw' D Dw Fw' L' Lw Rw B Fw' L' B Bw Lw' U2 L' Lw Rw' R' D2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw B' D2 Dw U Bw2 Lw R2 Dw Uw Fw2 F Lw2 Rw U2 F'
*3. *Uw2 Bw' D Bw D Uw2 Fw2 Dw Uw2 B2 Fw2 R' B2 L' Dw2 L2 D' Dw2 U' Rw' Uw2 B' U Fw' R Fw F Rw' Bw R' Dw U' L2 Lw D' Dw2 Rw' D L' Lw2 B' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Uw Lw Fw2 L' F' L' D' Dw2 B' Fw2 R2 B' F2 U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2U2 3R2 D 2R' B' 2U2 L2 R 2F F2 2D R2 3U' B2 2B 2R 2F' 3R 2R' 2U2 2L2 3U' L2 D2 2F 3R U2 L' 2L' 2F' 3U2 2U 2L 2B2 2R B 2B2 2F' 2U L2 2R D 2D 2U' 3R' R2 2B2 3R 2U 2R2 R2 2B' 2L' B' 2L2 2R B' 2U B2 3U F' U 3F' F U L 2R' D 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 3B' 2F2 F2 3L 3U' 3L2 3R R 3D' 3L' 3U F2 D 3B2 3U 2F L' 3L' 3B' L2 3L 3R2 F2 3R2 U' B 3D' 3U' U 3B' D' L' 2L' 3R D' 3D2 U2 3R2 3D2 3U 2R' 2D' B' 2B 2U' 2L2 R B' L2 2L 2B 3L' 2D' 2B2 2F' F2 3R2 2U2 2L2 B' 3F' F L2 2R2 R B D 2R' B 3L D2 L' 2F 3D 3B2 2F 3R 2U2 F D R D 3D2 3B2 3U' 3F D' 3B2 F D2 2D2 3F' 3R2 3F 3R2 D R2 2U' 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R B D' R2 D L F D' F' U R2 F2 U' R' L' D2 U B D' Rw' Uw
*2. *R2 U2 F R' D2 U2 R' U2 D' B L B' U2 D' F' B2 D2 F' B' R' Fw Uw
*3. *R2 U' D' L' D F B D B' R F B L2 U' R2 U R L' F' L' Fw' Uw2
*4. *D R2 L' D' B2 U2 L D' B2 F U2 R U R' F2 B L' D F2 L' Fw' Uw'
*5. *B D' F B' D' F D F' D2 L' D B2 D' R' D' F U L' U F' Rw' Uw'
*6. *D2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R F' D' B2 L' D' B F' R2 F' R2 U2 L' B' R' Fw Uw2
*7. *F' D L B2 L U L' D' U2 F' R D2 R2 L D' B F' L D' Fw'
*8. *B' D U' L2 D' U' R' D F D' L2 R B' R' F2 B2 U B D L2 R Fw' Uw'
*9. *D B2 F D' B2 R2 B D R2 L U' D F B' D F' B' U' R' B' Rw' Uw2
*10. *D' B D' L F U D2 L' D' R' B2 U F R' F' L2 B2 R' D' U2 R' Fw Uw
*11. *L' B' F U' F B' L2 R' B D L' U2 F' L U2 B D2 R D U2 L Fw' Uw'
*12. *B' R2 F2 B' R' U' B2 F2 R2 L' F' L U' L B' R B2 D2 R2 F' Uw2
*13. *B L2 D' L' B L R' U R2 U2 B' D F R F L' B' F2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*14. *R B L2 D' B L2 R' F' L' D B' F2 R' D R2 D B' F2 D U R Fw Uw2
*15. *F' L B U' F' D' U' B F' R D2 B2 U L' B2 D B D B Rw' Uw
*16. *U2 L' U D' F B L2 F2 B U2 R' D' L U F D R2 D F' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *D' U L B' U' R2 U' B' F' R' U' B' R L' U' F2 R' L2 D U2 Fw' Uw2
*18. *R' L D U' F2 D' R' F' L U2 L' R2 D2 L2 B F' L' B' F2 R2 F Rw2 Uw
*19. *U2 B2 D' U' F L' D U2 L' D' L2 F L2 B2 R2 D' U F L2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *B2 R' F2 L R D' U' B D U2 B' D U2 B R' L2 F U F L' D Rw' Uw
*21. *D' B L' B F R' U B2 F' R2 U' L B2 U2 L F' R2 D' R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*22. *L U2 D' B L' R2 F D2 R2 F R L U R' U2 L2 B2 F U L D2 Rw Uw2
*23. *U D B' D B R' F R' B' U F2 R' D' F2 U' B F R2 L' U' Rw Uw
*24. *F' B L' D' U' L2 B2 F' U2 F B2 R U D B2 L' F' D' R U L2 Fw Uw'
*25. *R' F2 R D B L' R2 B2 L R' B' D R' U F R2 U B' U Rw'
*26. *D R2 L2 U R' U R' F2 L' U2 F D2 F U' B2 R D2 R' F' Rw' Uw
*27. *R2 B L2 D B2 R' F' L' D B' F' U B2 D' F R' D2 U2 B U' R Fw' Uw2
*28. *R2 B2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 F' D' R2 L D' R F D' L' F' U2 L2 U Fw' Uw2
*29. *L' U R2 D2 F2 U2 D' B D F B' R L' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 F Rw2 Uw
*30. *D' U' F' R U' R' F' D F B' D2 L' B' L2 U2 L2 D B' U F2 Rw' Uw2
*31. *L U2 R D R' F' L U' L' U' R' D' U' B' U D F2 B' D U' R2 Fw
*32. *B' R' D L' U B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 L F' R2 F2 U F D' Rw Uw'
*33. *U F U' F R D2 B' L D U2 F' B' U F' D2 F2 B' L R2 U Fw Uw2
*34. *U' B2 F' R' B2 R F2 D' U' L U F' U' D2 F' D U' R2 D' Fw' Uw'
*35. *L U' L' D2 U2 F D2 L2 U2 R B R' B F2 L F D2 F2 B' D' L2 Fw Uw'
*36. *L2 R2 B2 R' B2 U' L' F L2 D L D' L' U' B' D2 U2 B2 D Fw' Uw2
*37. *R2 B F' L F L2 B' L2 U' R' F2 D R' D R' L U' R D L' Fw Uw'
*38. *R2 F' L2 R2 U' D2 F D U R2 B' D' L D' B' U R L2 B D2 Fw Uw
*39. *B' L R U2 D' R B U2 B2 U B2 U2 L U2 L D F' R' U2 Rw Uw
*40. *L2 R D U2 R U R2 F D L2 B U R2 L2 F B2 L' R D2 L Fw' Uw'
*41. *U B D U F L' B2 U' D' L' D R2 U D' F' U2 B2 F D B2 D' Rw' Uw
*42. *U2 B L2 F' D B U L2 F U' D' F2 U2 B R2 F2 L U D' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *R2 F' L' F2 D' B' L2 U' F U2 B' D B2 L2 R' F' R2 D' F2 U B Rw2 Uw2
*44. *L' U2 L2 B' U2 R' D' F R2 U2 D L' R' D B' D' L F U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *D2 L' F' R' F2 L2 B F R B2 R L' B2 F2 U L' F2 B U2 Fw Uw
*46. *R B2 U L R' U' L2 F' B' R' U' B2 D L2 B L B2 F2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*47. *F' B' R B' F U F' R' L' U' L' D2 U2 L U' D' L D2 L2 B R2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *R' F2 R2 F U' F2 U B D' B' F' R' B2 R B D L' F2 R2 D2 B' Rw' Uw
*49. *D' U' F2 R B2 R' U F2 L' F' U' R F' L B F2 L2 R F U' Rw' Uw'
*50. *R' U' R2 D' B2 F' R U2 L' D L2 B' U2 L2 D' L2 U2 D L2 B2 Rw Uw2
*51. *D' F' R2 B D2 L R' U' R2 B L2 R F' D' U2 R F' B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *D B R2 B2 R F2 L R' B D2 L2 R2 D2 B R' U' D' B2 D B2 Rw Uw
*53. *F2 L2 F' B R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B' L B D2 L D2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 F' Rw Uw
*54. *L U F' R B U' F L' F' U2 R U2 B2 L F' D2 R L' U' D Fw' Uw'
*55. *U R2 D2 L2 R F2 R2 L2 D L' B D' B2 R U' D2 L2 R B' D Rw Uw
*56. *F B2 D2 R F U2 B' U' D' B2 F2 L D F' U' D' R' D2 B' F D2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *U B2 R L B D2 L' U' B F' U F' R2 B L F2 R B' D2 L2 Fw Uw'
*58. *D2 B F' U B2 U' L2 B' U' R' U L2 R U D2 R2 L2 B' U' Fw Uw
*59. *B D2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B D' L B2 L2 U2 B' L' R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 Fw Uw
*60. *F B2 R2 F2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D' R' F D B D' B2 U' L' B' U2 D Rw2 Uw'
*61. *F' D U2 R' L2 D R2 F2 R B2 L R2 B U' D2 F R D' L2 D' L' Fw Uw2
*62. *D2 U2 B2 F U F' L2 D B2 D2 L D L2 R B R' D R' F' R' Fw Uw2
*63. *D' U2 F' B U' F D2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R' L' F2 U B2 D' R Fw' Uw2
*64. *U D' B D F2 B2 R' B D U L' F2 L2 U' L2 F' U' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*65. *D' R D2 U' R' L2 F2 B2 D L' D R L2 F' D' B' U D2 F2 B
*66. *R D' L' B U' R D' L F2 L F2 B2 U2 F U' D2 R B' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*67. *D2 U B U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B D2 L' D F' U2 B2 D F2 D2 B D L' Fw Uw
*68. *F B' U L F2 R2 F' L U2 F D' R D2 B2 U2 L' B2 L2 D U' F'
*69. *B L' B2 U F2 B U F2 R' U2 B' R F' R F2 R2 B U F2 Rw' Uw2
*70. *D2 R2 U2 B F' L2 U' B' R' F2 L' F L2 R B' D' U F R2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F' U2 B' F' L2 F U2 F' L2 F' D B2 F2 L F' U2 L R D B
*2. *L D2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F D2 U' F' U B' D L' B F
*3. *F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R2 U' B U' B F U2 L' B2 F' L2
*4. *D F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 B D' L' U L' F U' B F'
*5. *D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 F' U' B2 D R' U' B F2 R B L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 U L B R2 U' F' U R D' L U'
*2. *U' B' L D' L U2 R' F' L' D' F U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 B' L2
*3. *U B' R' D2 R' F U' L2 D' B' R2 D R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 U'
*4. *U2 R2 B D2 B F2 L2 R2 F' D2 F' U' F2 U2 R D2 R U F R' U
*5. *L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 B2 R B2 D R' B F' D U' B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F U' L B2 U' B2 F D2 L D
*2. *F2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' U2 R B2 U' L2 U2 B D U
*3. *U2 R B2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' U L2 B D F2 R' B' F'
*4. *F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 F L' B2 D F D2 F' L' D2 L2
*5. *L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U B U F2 L' D2 B F2 L R2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D U L2 R' D' L2 D2 L' B F2 R' F' L R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B' R2 D' R U' R2 B2 F' U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' F L' B L' R2 B2 D' L U' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U2 R' U F' R2 U2
*3. *B2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U R F R2 U2 L U' R F' L U
*4. *U2 Rw D B' F U Fw2 L Fw' Rw B' Fw2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2 B2 F D' U' Fw' F' D' Uw2 U' Fw F' L' U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 B' Fw L U' Fw' Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 U2 F2 R' U' F'
*3. *F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U L2 R2 F2 L' F D' L B' R2 U' F' L' F
*4. *R' Fw2 U2 F Rw2 D' L2 Rw U' Fw F' L' D R Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw' U' B' Fw R' F L2 F U2 L' U L Fw2 Rw2 Fw R' B2 Fw2 L' B Uw U R
*5. *Rw' Uw' Fw U' Bw2 Fw' R' Bw2 Fw2 R2 U Bw Fw2 R B D Dw L' D Fw' R' Bw F Dw2 Lw2 Dw Uw2 Rw' R Uw' Lw2 Dw' U2 R B Bw' Fw' F2 D2 L2 Rw R' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' B2 F2 Dw' U Rw R Uw' Fw2 D B' Bw2 Fw F2 R' B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R F2 R F2 R' U R U'
*3. *U2 F U2 L2 B F R2 B U2 L2 D R U L2 U B F2 D U' R'
*4. *L Uw2 F2 Uw L' D Fw' Uw' U B Fw2 F' U Rw' F' R B' L Rw Uw' F D' L' R2 Fw D' U' F2 Uw' U' F D2 Uw Rw2 U2 B2 Uw U' B2 F
*5. *Bw D' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B Bw2 F' Uw' L B U2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw L Bw D' Dw B Dw2 Rw Dw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 U' F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 R' U2 Lw' B' Fw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 B' Bw2 D' F2 Rw2 F L' Rw' F Dw2 Bw' Fw D2 U' Lw2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 D' Bw'
*6. *2R' U 3R2 R' D 3U' 2U2 L2 R' U B2 2R' R2 2U2 3R 2R2 D2 L2 3U' L2 2U B2 3R' D' F' 2R 3U2 3R2 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U' R' U2 2F 3R2 2U L2 2U 2B' D2 L' 2R 3U U' L 2F' U B' F' U2 3R2 2R 3F L2 2L2 3R' 2R 2D' 3R 2B D 2B 2F2 F2 2D 3R B' 2B' D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R2 F' U R' U' F' U2
*3. *B' F' L2 U2 B D2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 D B' D L R2 D R' U2 F U'
*4. *Fw2 F' R Fw2 U F2 R2 D' Uw2 R B' U2 Rw Uw2 R Fw F Rw2 Uw' Fw L' Fw2 U B L' D' Uw L2 Rw2 Uw2 L R B Rw B2 L Rw' R2 U' R2
*5. *Bw' F2 U2 R Uw Fw2 F2 Uw2 R' Fw R' F2 Uw' Rw R B F' R2 D2 Dw B Dw2 B Fw2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 F U2 L' R F L D' Uw2 U Bw2 Rw' B' Bw D2 F Dw2 B L Fw2 Lw' B2 F' D' F' L2 Bw' F Uw L'
*6. *2B2 R2 B 3U 2U' B2 2F' U2 2F2 L' 2B2 3F 2F 3U2 B2 2B2 2F D 3R' D' L' 2B' 3U' 2U F 3U2 U R U' L U' 3F 2L' 3R' 2F' 2D2 F2 D' 3F2 3U' 2U 2L2 2D2 F L 2B L2 2U2 2B U B F 2L 2R2 B2 2D2 R2 2B L2 3R2 B' R' 3F' 2F 2U2 2L' 3R F' 2D 2U2
*7. *2U' 2L 3U' 3L2 R' F R' D2 2U2 2R 2D2 B2 L' U 3R 2F 2D2 3U2 F' 2L 2F2 D' 2U2 L 3B2 F' 2D 3U2 2U' 3B2 R 2D' 3B 3F 3U2 L' 2L2 3L 3R' R U' 3B2 L2 2R' D 2F2 3L' R2 B2 D' 2U' R' D2 U2 2R2 3D' U2 2F' 3D' 2F F' 2R 3F 3U2 3L' 3B 3L2 3F 2D 3D' 3U2 2F 3D2 3B F' 2D2 3F 3U2 2B2 2F D' U L 3R2 2R' 3D' 3B' L2 2L2 3R 3U' 2R D' F2 2L 2B 3F' 2F2 2L2 F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR0+ DL1+ UL1- U5+ R4- D3+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U5- R0+ D5+ L1+ ALL2+ DL 
*2. *UR4+ DR1- DL1+ UL4- U3+ R1+ D1- L3+ ALL4- y2 U1- R4+ D3- L3- ALL1- DL UL 
*3. *UR5- DR3- DL1+ UL5+ U4- R4+ D3- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R5- D1+ L0+ ALL5+ UR DR DL 
*4. *UR5- DR2+ DL2+ UL5- U6+ R0+ D3+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R1+ D5+ L5+ ALL1+ DR UL 
*5. *UR6+ DR3+ DL4+ UL6+ U3+ R6+ D3+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U5+ R3+ D5- L1+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L' B U L' R' B l' u'
*2. *R' L' B R B L' U B' b u'
*3. *L U' B R' B' R B L r b' u
*4. *U R' B' U' R U L R L' l' b
*5. *R' L' R B' U' B' R b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 1)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (3, -2) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, -4)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -4) / (-1, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U B U R' L B U' L U' B'
*2. *L B L' U B' U' R' L R' U B
*3. *L R L R U' B L' R' U B R'
*4. *L B U L' R B L R' U' L R
*5. *U L R' U B' U B' R' L U B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R F' R' U F2 R2 U R2 U'
*3. *L' D2 F U L' D' L' D2 L' B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2 B' U2 F'
*4. *F' R U' L F2 D' B' U' L2 Uw2 B Fw2 F2 D R' B' Uw R B' Uw2 R Fw' R Fw' Uw' L2 R2 U2 Rw D' Fw' Rw' Uw U2 B' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D U2
*5. *Bw2 L' D Uw' Fw' U2 Fw2 L' R' Uw' Fw L' Rw' B Uw L Uw' L' B' Dw' U2 Rw B2 Bw' Fw R' Fw L2 Lw Rw2 D2 U L Rw' Dw L2 Uw R F2 Rw R' B' Lw Rw' R U2 Fw' D' Lw U Fw Rw Fw' Lw' Rw Fw' Dw' Fw Dw2 R2
*OH. *D F L' B2 R B L' F U R L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U' R2
*Clock. *UR4- DR1+ DL3- UL1+ U5+ R0+ D4+ L5- ALL2- y2 U6+ R1+ D3- L3+ ALL2- DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U R' B' L' R' L U L r' u'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (0, 1)
*Skewb. *B L R' L U' L' U L R' U' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b f l' b' r' f' F' L l' B' L' B F R' F L R B
*2. *L B' R' F' r R' b l' r' b L R B' F' R B'
*3. *B' l' b B L R F' r f L R B L R B' F' R
*4. *L' B l' b f l' L l B F R B F' L' B R'
*5. *B' F b' r R B' b r' L' B R' F L B F L' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U L' B Uw B' Rw U Lw' L R' Uw' Lw Uw' Lw Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw' b'
*2. *L' Bw U R' Uw Bw' B Lw R' Rw Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw Rw' u l r'
*3. *Uw Lw L' R' Bw' U' Lw B Lw R' Bw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw Bw Rw' u' l r
*4. *U Rw Bw Uw L B Rw Bw U' R' Bw' Rw Uw Bw' Rw' Bw Lw' u' r' b
*5. *Lw' U' Lw Rw U' L Rw' B Lw' R' B Lw Rw Bw' Rw' Uw Rw Lw Uw Rw r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R2 D L D L U2 R2 D L2 D R D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 R2 U2 L D2 L U3 R2 D3
*2. *R2 D L D L U R2 D L U2 L D2 R U R2 U L D R D L U L D R2 D L U R D L3 U R2 U L D2 L U3 R D3 L U R3
*3. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R U L D R2 U R U L2 D R2 D L3 U R3 D L2 U2 L D2 R3 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 L2 U3 R D R D L
*4. *R2 D L U R D2 L U2 R D L2 D R2 U L D R D L2 U R2 D L2 U R U L D R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D3 L U3 R D L D R U2 L D
*5. *R D2 L U R2 U L D2 R U L D L U2 R D2 L D R U2 L D2 R U2 L U R D2 R U R D2 L2 U2 R D R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D2 L U3 R D3 R2 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 B L B' D2 L' U R D B2 F' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B R2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 R' U' R F R F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' D2 B' R2 B' L2 B F U2 R2 F' U' L B2 R2 D R U B R2 U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F R U F2 R F2 L2 D2 B' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' R2 B2 R U R2 F L' U' F2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 B' D2 B U2 B L2 R2 F' L2 F L' D' U L2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 L
*2. *L U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 L B D2 F R2 B' D' R2 B' R'
*3. *D' L' F' L D' F2 R D' F' R2 U2 R U2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2
*4. *D B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 R' F' L D' U2 F R' B' R D2
*5. *U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 F R2 D' U B2 L' R' B' R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR LB RF UF UR RF UR UB LB UL UB UL UB LB RF RB UR UF UL UB RB UB LF UF UL UB UR UB RB UB DB DL DR DB LB RB DL LF DR DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 LF RB- UR+ RB+ UR RB UR+ DL
*2. *UF UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL RF UR UF UR UB LB UL UF RF RB UB RB LF UF RF UF UL RF UR UB DB RB DB RB DL LB DF DR RF DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ LB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 RF UR- DF
*3. *UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UB RF UF UR RF UF UR RB UB UL UF UR RB LF UL UB UR UF UL RB LF DR RF RB UB DF DL LF DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UF+ UL LB RF UF+2 DB-2 DL LF+2 DB+2 DR+2 DF+ LF+ LB RB+ DR+ RB- UR+
*4. *UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UL UF LB UL LB RF UR UB RF UR RB UB UL UF RB UR RB UR LF UL UF LF UL UF LF DR RB DF RF UR DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR+2 RF UR+ RB+ DF+ DR RB+2 LB+2
*5. *UF UR UL UF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF UB UL LB RF UF UL UB UL UF LB UB UL LB RF UF RF RB UR UF UL UF LF UL LF UL UF UR UL UB RB DB RB DL DR DB DR RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF+ UF LF-2 RB+ DR RB+2 UR+2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hahaha, I am your new CHAMPION!!! What, the week isn't over?! Oh, dang it. I thought I might win for once.


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> View attachment 13251
> Hahaha, I am your new CHAMPION!!! What, the week isn't over?! Oh, dang it. I thought I might win for once.


That happened to me when I was winning pyraminx a couple weeks ago with a 5 second average lol


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2020)

For some reason I am unable to log into the competition site, I keep getting a "Failed to log in!" error with both my username and my email address so I'll post them here for this week.

4x4: 66.73, 59.53, 51.44, 64.31, 57.70 - The 51 is a PB regardless of the penalty 
7x7: 6:23.28, 6:46.11, 6:03.12, 6:41.00, 6:28.68

Might do more later.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 24, 2020)

Gnome said:


> For some reason I am unable to log into the competition site, I keep getting a "Failed to log in!" error with both my username and my email address so I'll post them here for this week.
> 
> 4x4: 66.73, 59.53, 51.44, 64.31, 57.70 - The 51 is a PB regardless of the penalty
> 
> Might do more later.


Did you create an account? The login for the competition Is not your speed solving login but you must create a separate account for it. It is encouraged to user the same username/credentials though


----------



## Gnome (Aug 24, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Did you create an account? The login for the competition Is not your speed solving login but you must create a separate account for it. It is encouraged to user the same username/credentials though



I cannot see any kind of register link on the page / these threads so how do I go about this?

EDIT: After reading a few of the previous thread it seems Mike sets them up for new users so I guess I'll wait the 12 or so hours this competition has remaining for that to happen.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2020)

Results for week 34: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(98)
1.  1.08 Legomanz
2.  1.61 OriginalUsername
3.  1.69 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  1.71 BradyCubes08
5.  2.00 OwenB
6.  2.18 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  2.24 turtwig
8.  2.46 asacuber
9.  2.55 Heewon Seo
10.  2.71 smackbadatskewb
11.  2.72 wuque man
12.  2.74 Kylegadj
13.  2.79 Luke Garrett
14.  2.89 Liam Wadek
15.  2.92 Varun Mohanraj
16.  2.94 Cale S
17.  3.01 Sean Hartman
18.  3.17 Nutybaconator
19.  3.18 Coinman_
20.  3.20 Trig0n
21.  3.21 Logan
21.  3.21 G2013
23.  3.22 Rafaello
24.  3.26 typo56
25.  3.27 Lim Hung
26.  3.31 poleszczuk
27.  3.32 wearephamily1719
27.  3.32 cubingpatrol
29.  3.34 BradenTheMagician
30.  3.35 tJardigradHe
31.  3.41 Dream Cubing
32.  3.43 mihnea3000
32.  3.43 ElephantCuber
34.  3.46 JChambers13
34.  3.46 u Cube
36.  3.47 oliver sitja sichel
36.  3.47 DGCubes
38.  3.56 NathanaelCubes
39.  3.69 FaLoL
40.  3.71 cuberkid10
41.  3.75 nikodem.rudy
42.  3.79 Fred Lang
43.  3.81 sigalig
44.  3.84 VJW
45.  3.88 NewoMinx
46.  3.90 BleachedTurtle
47.  3.96 KingCanyon
48.  3.97 VIBE_ZT
48.  3.97 Cuz Red
50.  4.01 Parke187
51.  4.03 d2polld
52.  4.09 abunickabhi
53.  4.11 lumes2121
54.  4.12 CodingCuber
55.  4.13 BraydenTheCuber
56.  4.17 Schmizee
57.  4.20 MCuber
58.  4.21 DesertWolf
59.  4.22 Henry Lipka
60.  4.24 Keenan Johnson
61.  4.35 trangium
62.  4.41 Michael DeLaRosa
63.  4.49 aarush vasanadu
64.  4.58 Cooki348
65.  4.61 ichcubegern
66.  4.66 bennettstouder
67.  4.68 begiuli65
68.  4.81 Rollercoasterben
69.  4.88 [email protected]
70.  4.97 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
71.  4.98 BenChristman1
72.  5.15 tobiaz
72.  5.15 SonofRonan
74.  5.18 MattP98
75.  5.27 Elf
76.  5.32 teehee_elan
77.  5.36 swankfukinc
78.  5.46 John Benwell
79.  5.75 OriEy
80.  5.90 nevinscph
81.  5.95 epride17
82.  6.00 filmip
83.  6.06 PingPongCuber
84.  6.29 vilkkuti25
85.  6.41 idrkmans
86.  6.52 LittleLumos
87.  6.54 Antto Pitkänen
88.  6.81 Heath Flick
89.  7.07 Mike Hughey
90.  7.85 [email protected]
91.  7.89 freshcuber.de
92.  8.28 Gnome
93.  8.46 Jrg
94.  9.11 dnguyen2204
95.  10.13 thomas.sch
96.  11.22 KovyTheCuber
97.  12.42 Jacck
98.  14.63 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(124)
1.  6.56 Varun Mohanraj
2.  6.86 Luke Garrett
3.  7.42 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  7.94 tJardigradHe
5.  8.00 ExultantCarn
6.  8.01 OriginalUsername
7.  8.06 riz3ndrr
8.  8.20 Legomanz
9.  8.28 smackbadatskewb
10.  8.34 cuberkid10
11.  8.45 PratikKhannaSkewb
12.  8.49 NathanaelCubes
13.  8.56 thecubingwizard
14.  8.73 FastCubeMaster
15.  8.74 AidanNoogie
16.  8.82 Cale S
17.  8.84 Heewon Seo
18.  8.93 turtwig
19.  9.10 Sean Hartman
20.  9.11 Dream Cubing
21.  9.17 NewoMinx
22.  9.25 JChambers13
23.  9.41 asacuber
23.  9.41 OwenB
25.  9.48 Logan
26.  9.54 Lim Hung
27.  9.60 ichcubegern
28.  9.62 mihnea3000
29.  9.67 mrsniffles01
30.  9.96 2017LAMB06
31.  10.23 Parke187
32.  10.25 G2013
33.  10.29 MegaminxMan
34.  10.34 MCuber
35.  10.49 BradenTheMagician
36.  10.61 cubingpatrol
37.  10.68 DGCubes
38.  10.72 nikodem.rudy
39.  10.73 Kylegadj
40.  10.92 Keenan Johnson
40.  10.92 Fred Lang
42.  10.93 Elf
43.  10.96 Rafaello
44.  10.99 RandomPerson84
45.  11.08 Coinman_
46.  11.23 FaLoL
47.  11.26 BraydenTheCuber
47.  11.26 Michael DeLaRosa
49.  11.35 typo56
50.  11.39 Cooki348
51.  11.42 Keroma12
52.  11.48 BradyCubes08
53.  11.50 abunickabhi
54.  11.51 lumes2121
55.  11.53 20luky3
56.  11.54 sigalig
57.  11.63 u Cube
58.  11.69 d2polld
59.  11.70 poleszczuk
60.  11.81 BleachedTurtle
61.  12.02 oliver sitja sichel
62.  12.43 Henry Lipka
62.  12.43 Liam Wadek
64.  12.57 Koen van Aller
65.  12.63 wearephamily1719
66.  12.71 MattP98
67.  12.74 Cuz Red
68.  12.78 xyzzy
69.  12.79 CrispyCubing
70.  12.98 Rollercoasterben
71.  13.03 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
72.  13.37 nico_german_cuber
73.  13.47 epride17
74.  13.59 RFMX
75.  13.62 KingCanyon
76.  13.72 Antto Pitkänen
77.  14.07 trangium
78.  14.11 begiuli65
79.  14.20 ican97
80.  14.29 ElephantCuber
81.  14.56 typeman5
82.  14.63 VJW
83.  14.69 Schmizee
84.  14.73 nevinscph
85.  15.27 thatkid
86.  15.37 DesertWolf
86.  15.37 aarush vasanadu
88.  15.47 BenChristman1
89.  15.62 bennettstouder
90.  15.70 VIBE_ZT
91.  16.10 [email protected]
92.  16.23 vilkkuti25
93.  16.75 Petri Krzywacki
94.  16.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
95.  17.05 John Benwell
96.  17.13 PingPongCuber
97.  17.22 breadears
98.  17.59 swankfukinc
99.  17.64 CodingCuber
100.  17.92 dnguyen2204
101.  18.08 teehee_elan
102.  18.47 SonofRonan
103.  18.88 OriEy
104.  19.08 Heath Flick
105.  19.33 tobiaz
106.  19.41 revaldoah
107.  20.72 LittleLumos
108.  23.65 EngineeringBrian
109.  23.94 Jrg
110.  25.72 idrkmans
111.  25.75 Gnome
112.  26.12 One Wheel
113.  26.80 freshcuber.de
114.  26.97 sporteisvogel
115.  28.15 [email protected]
116.  28.37 filmip
117.  29.04 KovyTheCuber
118.  29.50 matt boeren
119.  29.54 FlorianEnduro #111
120.  35.52 Jacck
121.  38.05 Vim
122.  38.49 MatsBergsten
123.  38.83 thomas.sch
124.  43.46 swburk


*4x4x4*(78)
1.  29.48 cuberkid10
2.  31.84 tJardigradHe
3.  33.12 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  33.55 OriginalUsername
5.  34.89 Dream Cubing
6.  34.99 FaLoL
7.  35.58 Elf
8.  36.07 Luke Garrett
9.  36.19 Sean Hartman
10.  36.24 G2013
11.  36.32 fun at the joy
12.  37.21 turtwig
13.  38.78 Logan
14.  38.81 NewoMinx
15.  39.75 BradyCubes08
16.  40.06 Nutybaconator
17.  40.42 Michael DeLaRosa
18.  40.50 BradenTheMagician
19.  40.69 ichcubegern
20.  40.82 PratikKhannaSkewb
21.  41.45 20luky3
22.  41.71 cubingpatrol
23.  42.78 MegaminxMan
24.  43.40 abhijat
25.  45.21 Keenan Johnson
26.  45.49 Cooki348
27.  46.22 abunickabhi
28.  47.52 sigalig
29.  48.04 nikodem.rudy
30.  48.32 DGCubes
31.  48.74 begiuli65
32.  48.77 nevinscph
33.  49.47 xyzzy
34.  51.10 NathanaelCubes
35.  51.63 Antto Pitkänen
36.  51.97 wearephamily1719
37.  53.32 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
38.  53.54 Liam Wadek
39.  53.78 oliver sitja sichel
40.  53.90 BraydenTheCuber
41.  54.14 swankfukinc
42.  55.29 aarush vasanadu
43.  56.56 teehee_elan
44.  56.71 lumes2121
45.  57.28 VIBE_ZT
46.  58.25 d2polld
47.  58.62 thatkid
48.  58.79 PingPongCuber
49.  59.03 ElephantCuber
50.  59.48 UnknownCanvas
51.  1:00.10 Cuz Red
52.  1:00.32 VJW
53.  1:00.51 Gnome
54.  1:00.83 OriEy
55.  1:01.36 nico_german_cuber
56.  1:02.86 SonofRonan
57.  1:03.29 KingCanyon
58.  1:03.67 breadears
59.  1:05.02 vilkkuti25
60.  1:05.64 [email protected]
61.  1:07.10 bennettstouder
62.  1:09.92 LittleLumos
63.  1:12.11 Petri Krzywacki
64.  1:12.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  1:12.76 Schmizee
66.  1:13.58 BenChristman1
67.  1:21.08 Heath Flick
68.  1:21.97 One Wheel
69.  1:23.33 Jrg
70.  1:24.57 freshcuber.de
71.  1:31.75 [email protected]
72.  1:40.73 sporteisvogel
73.  1:44.82 dnguyen2204
74.  1:49.89 Jacck
75.  1:57.88 thomas.sch
76.  2:13.73 MatsBergsten
77.  4:28.67 swburk
78.  DNF MCuber


*5x5x5*(56)
1.  58.25 tJardigradHe
2.  59.97 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.07 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:04.43 Dream Cubing
5.  1:06.23 riz3ndrr
6.  1:07.18 BradyCubes08
7.  1:07.75 FaLoL
8.  1:08.31 Heewon Seo
9.  1:09.28 NewoMinx
10.  1:09.73 Luke Garrett
11.  1:13.73 ichcubegern
12.  1:13.89 Elf
13.  1:15.84 G2013
14.  1:17.64 sigalig
15.  1:17.83 nikodem.rudy
16.  1:18.98 fun at the joy
17.  1:20.42 nevinscph
18.  1:21.68 xyzzy
19.  1:22.67 turtwig
20.  1:26.60 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:28.35 MCuber
22.  1:30.20 abunickabhi
23.  1:31.35 Keenan Johnson
24.  1:34.07 begiuli65
25.  1:35.03 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
26.  1:36.02 Michael DeLaRosa
27.  1:36.59 NathanaelCubes
28.  1:37.48 VJW
29.  1:39.33 [email protected]
30.  1:39.89 cubingpatrol
31.  1:39.92 Liam Wadek
32.  1:44.79 KingCanyon
33.  1:45.27 20luky3
34.  1:52.40 Cooki348
35.  1:53.37 swankfukinc
36.  1:54.34 vilkkuti25
37.  1:54.57 VIBE_ZT
38.  1:59.15 ElephantCuber
39.  2:02.50 OriEy
40.  2:07.62 LittleLumos
41.  2:08.90 Gnome
42.  2:15.33 Cuz Red
43.  2:16.50 One Wheel
44.  2:18.24 breadears
45.  2:25.48 nico_german_cuber
46.  2:37.93 [email protected]
47.  2:38.27 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:42.64 Jrg
49.  3:01.40 sporteisvogel
50.  3:05.47 Jacck
51.  3:26.50 thomas.sch
52.  3:29.67 freshcuber.de
53.  3:36.36 MatsBergsten
54.  3:47.74 aarush vasanadu
55.  DNF Hunter Eric Deardurff
55.  DNF wearephamily1719


*6x6x6*(25)
1.  1:49.66 Dream Cubing
2.  1:53.66 Sean Hartman
3.  1:58.48 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:02.50 NewoMinx
5.  2:20.90 Luke Garrett
6.  2:25.71 sigalig
7.  2:26.12 Keroma12
8.  2:28.74 fun at the joy
9.  2:35.75 nevinscph
10.  2:46.98 xyzzy
11.  2:50.42 abunickabhi
12.  2:57.14 Liam Wadek
13.  3:19.83 cubingpatrol
14.  3:21.46 Rollercoasterben
15.  3:30.24 OriEy
16.  4:07.67 One Wheel
17.  4:15.31 Gnome
18.  4:27.72 LittleLumos
19.  5:11.93 Jrg
20.  5:21.49 Jacck
21.  5:28.83 [email protected]
22.  5:35.60 thomas.sch
23.  5:41.37 sporteisvogel
24.  6:40.25 freshcuber.de
25.  7:25.26 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(18)
1.  2:32.53 Dream Cubing
2.  2:49.22 ichcubegern
3.  3:07.23 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3:10.90 FaLoL
5.  3:42.58 nevinscph
6.  3:49.59 Luke Garrett
7.  3:56.66 nikodem.rudy
8.  4:01.89 fun at the joy
9.  4:48.08 Liam Wadek
10.  5:28.44 Rollercoasterben
11.  6:00.83 One Wheel
12.  6:30.99 Gnome
13.  6:34.91 LittleLumos
14.  7:44.99 [email protected]
15.  7:54.70 Jrg
16.  8:07.49 sporteisvogel
17.  9:53.48 freshcuber.de
18.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(28)
1.  4.84 Legomanz
2.  5.14 turtwig
3.  5.54 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  5.65 asacuber
5.  8.58 PratikKhannaSkewb
6.  9.46 ichcubegern
7.  9.97 OriginalUsername
8.  12.34 G2013
9.  12.75 Sean Hartman
10.  14.95 [email protected]
11.  16.30 u Cube
12.  16.33 smackbadatskewb
13.  18.79 fun at the joy
14.  20.66 Luke Garrett
15.  20.97 abunickabhi
16.  25.63 Rafaello
17.  26.56 MatsBergsten
18.  32.06 nevinscph
19.  33.32 Mike Hughey
20.  33.45 aarush vasanadu
21.  33.79 BenChristman1
22.  41.06 LittleLumos
23.  58.40 Jacck
24.  1:49.32 [email protected]
25.  1:53.95 thomas.sch
26.  2:09.97 freshcuber.de
27.  DNF NathanaelCubes
27.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  18.11 elliottk_
2.  19.73 G2013
3.  20.12 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  21.68 PokeCubes
5.  23.90 BandedCubing101
6.  26.05 NathanaelCubes
7.  27.77 ican97
8.  29.20 abunickabhi
9.  37.62 typo56
10.  42.32 MattP98
11.  48.35 JChambers13
12.  52.89 fun at the joy
13.  56.02 revaldoah
14.  1:12.94 nevinscph
15.  1:18.76 ichcubegern
16.  1:34.60 MatsBergsten
17.  1:36.79 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:54.14 LittleLumos
19.  2:18.14 filmip
20.  2:38.71 PingPongCuber
21.  2:42.27 Rafaello
22.  2:52.18 Jacck
23.  2:54.61 d2polld
24.  3:51.74 matt boeren
25.  4:45.67 [email protected]
26.  5:53.78 dnguyen2204
27.  6:14.21 Hunter Eric Deardurff
28.  6:31.62 nico_german_cuber
29.  7:14.90 freshcuber.de
30.  DNF BenChristman1
30.  DNF wearephamily1719


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(5)
1.  4:59.85 nevinscph
2.  6:25.03 MatsBergsten
3.  8:20.50 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  8:40.69 LittleLumos
5.  12:21.02 PingPongCuber


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(2)
1.  13:31.48 MatsBergsten
2.  17:52.80 Jacck

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  28/33 60:00 Keroma12
2.  5/5 20:05 Jacck
3.  4/4 22:10 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  2/2 1:58 abunickabhi
5.  2/2 3:33 MattP98


*3x3x3 one-handed*(72)
1.  10.66 Luke Garrett
2.  12.20 OriginalUsername
3.  12.64 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.70 tJardigradHe
5.  12.73 wuque man
6.  13.20 2017LAMB06
7.  13.46 smackbadatskewb
8.  14.09 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  14.31 Dream Cubing
10.  14.84 Legomanz
11.  15.16 asacuber
12.  15.24 TipsterTrickster
13.  15.37 ichcubegern
14.  15.40 turtwig
15.  15.42 FastCubeMaster
16.  15.91 NewoMinx
17.  16.28 cuberkid10
18.  16.35 Coinman_
19.  16.55 Sean Hartman
20.  16.68 mihnea3000
21.  16.85 OwenB
22.  18.10 abunickabhi
23.  18.17 Heewon Seo
24.  18.31 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.74 FaLoL
26.  19.22 MCuber
27.  20.46 xyzzy
28.  20.69 DGCubes
29.  20.86 G2013
30.  21.39 Parke187
31.  21.54 typeman5
32.  21.83 oliver sitja sichel
33.  22.16 d2polld
34.  22.42 Nutybaconator
35.  22.43 Michael DeLaRosa
36.  23.13 Cooki348
37.  23.46 typo56
38.  23.64 KingCanyon
39.  24.22 u Cube
40.  24.71 BraydenTheCuber
41.  25.03 Cuz Red
42.  25.23 lumes2121
43.  25.41 wearephamily1719
44.  25.88 VJW
45.  25.90 BleachedTurtle
46.  26.59 MattP98
47.  26.66 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
48.  27.27 nico_german_cuber
49.  27.41 aarush vasanadu
50.  28.24 VIBE_ZT
51.  28.63 bennettstouder
52.  28.79 epride17
53.  29.80 OriEy
54.  29.98 ElephantCuber
55.  30.70 ican97
56.  30.73 swankfukinc
57.  30.92 [email protected]
58.  31.47 revaldoah
59.  32.65 cubingpatrol
60.  34.49 Schmizee
61.  34.89 nevinscph
62.  36.09 BenChristman1
63.  38.54 freshcuber.de
64.  38.58 Gnome
65.  44.43 LittleLumos
66.  47.15 One Wheel
67.  57.44 Jacck
68.  1:01.88 sporteisvogel
69.  1:11.19 dnguyen2204
70.  1:11.41 [email protected]
71.  1:23.72 matt boeren
72.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  32.75 OriginalUsername
2.  1:44.28 One Wheel
3.  3:02.77 aarush vasanadu

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(7)
1.  31.83 fun at the joy
2.  39.74 ichcubegern
3.  47.20 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  2:16.42 Jacck
5.  2:20.47 freshcuber.de
6.  2:39.97 MatsBergsten
7.  DNF matt boeren


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  22.33 (22, 24, 21) Teh Keng Foo
2.  23.33 (22, 23, 25) Cale S
3.  24.00 (22, 25, 25) Sebastien


Spoiler



4.  30.67 (32, 30, 30) Jacck
5.  33.67 (35, 33, 33) filmip
6.  40.67 (44, 35, 43) RyuKagamine
7.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) fun at the joy
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) aarush vasanadu


*2-3-4 Relay*(44)
1.  41.12 Heewon Seo
2.  44.59 Luke Garrett
3.  47.27 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  48.36 NewoMinx
5.  49.20 FaLoL
6.  49.35 tJardigradHe
7.  50.52 OriginalUsername
8.  52.71 fun at the joy
9.  53.24 BradenTheMagician
10.  54.55 Dream Cubing
11.  54.95 PratikKhannaSkewb
12.  55.00 G2013
13.  55.42 ichcubegern
14.  55.74 Sean Hartman
15.  57.75 turtwig
16.  58.24 cubingpatrol
17.  1:00.72 Antto Pitkänen
18.  1:01.68 abunickabhi
19.  1:02.79 Michael DeLaRosa
20.  1:06.09 BraydenTheCuber
21.  1:09.03 VIBE_ZT
22.  1:09.22 DGCubes
23.  1:11.25 Cuz Red
24.  1:11.77 Cooki348
25.  1:12.69 lumes2121
26.  1:15.43 nevinscph
27.  1:15.94 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
28.  1:16.48 swankfukinc
29.  1:20.78 OriEy
30.  1:21.40 [email protected]
31.  1:32.08 BenChristman1
32.  1:33.22 LittleLumos
33.  1:33.71 VJW
34.  1:35.34 aarush vasanadu
35.  1:40.86 Gnome
36.  1:41.65 Schmizee
37.  1:45.62 Heath Flick
38.  2:06.57 Jrg
39.  2:16.14 sporteisvogel
40.  2:17.37 idrkmans
41.  2:27.43 [email protected]
42.  2:45.33 Jacck
43.  2:57.85 MatsBergsten
44.  3:01.12 KovyTheCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:46.99 tJardigradHe
2.  1:49.62 Dream Cubing
3.  1:51.75 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:55.73 ichcubegern
5.  2:01.97 FaLoL
6.  2:03.21 Sean Hartman
7.  2:08.64 Heewon Seo
8.  2:10.98 Luke Garrett
9.  2:11.48 fun at the joy
10.  2:13.40 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:19.40 JChambers13
12.  2:22.29 Michael DeLaRosa
13.  2:34.68 nevinscph
14.  2:38.46 abunickabhi
15.  2:40.74 cubingpatrol
16.  2:55.24 Cooki348
17.  3:03.30 Antto Pitkänen
18.  3:20.06 VJW
19.  3:33.67 OriEy
20.  3:49.29 Cuz Red
21.  4:05.18 Gnome
22.  4:33.20 BenChristman1
23.  4:35.10 LittleLumos
24.  4:39.94 Jrg
25.  4:59.61 [email protected]
26.  5:00.93 sporteisvogel
27.  5:40.11 Jacck
28.  6:07.89 aarush vasanadu
29.  7:11.32 KovyTheCuber
30.  7:12.81 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)
1.  4:08.05 ichcubegern
2.  5:00.17 nevinscph
3.  5:46.84 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  6:24.13 cubingpatrol
5.  8:16.04 LittleLumos
6.  8:28.30 Gnome
7.  10:06.35 [email protected]
8.  10:53.22 Jrg
9.  11:13.28 sporteisvogel
10.  11:26.28 Jacck
11.  14:52.21 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:03.12 ichcubegern
2.  8:40.67 fun at the joy
3.  9:02.29 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  9:58.59 abunickabhi
5.  11:39.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  14:54.15 LittleLumos
7.  15:46.74 Gnome
8.  18:45.98 [email protected]
9.  19:23.75 sporteisvogel
10.  20:31.49 Jrg
11.  28:19.89 MatsBergsten


*Clock*(37)
1.  4.58 JChambers13
2.  5.43 ElephantCuber
3.  7.57 DesertWolf


Spoiler



4.  7.58 MattP98
5.  7.66 Sean Hartman
6.  8.12 Parke187
7.  8.63 BradenTheMagician
8.  8.89 Liam Wadek
9.  9.19 NathanaelCubes
10.  9.28 Luke Garrett
11.  9.30 NewoMinx
12.  9.40 OwenB
13.  9.43 Rollercoasterben
14.  9.47 OriginalUsername
15.  9.53 mrsniffles01
16.  9.70 typo56
17.  10.23 tJardigradHe
18.  11.29 DGCubes
19.  11.53 VIBE_ZT
20.  12.43 [email protected]
21.  12.67 ichcubegern
22.  12.91 PratikKhannaSkewb
23.  12.98 cubingpatrol
24.  13.69 fun at the joy
25.  13.90 Rafaello
26.  15.23 idrkmans
27.  15.35 oliver sitja sichel
28.  15.62 CrispyCubing
29.  16.24 aarush vasanadu
30.  17.60 freshcuber.de
31.  19.67 nevinscph
32.  25.46 thomas.sch
33.  26.46 abunickabhi
34.  27.63 Heath Flick
35.  31.37 Jacck
36.  54.83 MatsBergsten
37.  DNF Josh_


*Megaminx*(30)
1.  40.39 Heewon Seo
2.  44.89 NewoMinx
3.  48.18 Elf


Spoiler



4.  53.68 Sean Hartman
5.  54.76 Luke Garrett
6.  58.67 OriginalUsername
7.  1:00.33 abhijat
8.  1:02.94 tJardigradHe
9.  1:04.87 Fred Lang
10.  1:07.23 Dream Cubing
11.  1:11.02 ichcubegern
12.  1:13.97 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:15.54 turtwig
14.  1:22.93 epride17
15.  1:27.41 fun at the joy
16.  1:36.55 abunickabhi
17.  1:36.77 swankfukinc
18.  1:38.35 cubingpatrol
19.  1:40.36 nevinscph
20.  1:49.05 breadears
21.  2:02.20 ElephantCuber
22.  2:20.07 aarush vasanadu
23.  2:25.47 One Wheel
24.  2:29.75 Hunter Eric Deardurff
25.  2:40.49 OriEy
26.  3:28.41 freshcuber.de
27.  3:32.45 sporteisvogel
28.  3:40.52 Jacck
29.  5:12.65 [email protected]
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(73)
1.  2.32 DGCubes
1.  2.32 Awder
3.  2.58 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.61 Rafaello
5.  2.75 Logan
6.  2.90 Cooki348
7.  2.95 OriginalUsername
8.  2.96 smackbadatskewb
9.  3.36 remopihel
10.  3.46 BradyCubes08
11.  3.49 Luke Garrett
11.  3.49 OwenB
13.  3.64 Aneesh Aparajit
14.  3.72 NewoMinx
15.  3.82 Trig0n
16.  3.83 asacuber
17.  3.89 mihnea3000
18.  3.93 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.96 begiuli65
20.  4.02 JChambers13
20.  4.02 PratikKhannaSkewb
22.  4.31 NathanaelCubes
23.  4.37 cuberkid10
24.  4.38 Heewon Seo
25.  4.43 Sean Hartman
26.  4.46 Heath Flick
27.  4.93 wearephamily1719
28.  5.05 typo56
29.  5.15 BraydenTheCuber
30.  5.23 fun at the joy
31.  5.30 VIBE_ZT
32.  5.31 Cale S
33.  5.36 DesertWolf
34.  5.44 ElephantCuber
35.  5.47 nico_german_cuber
36.  5.55 Antto Pitkänen
37.  5.66 Keenan Johnson
38.  5.68 VJW
39.  5.76 BleachedTurtle
40.  5.80 ichcubegern
41.  5.93 CodingCuber
42.  6.05 Cuz Red
43.  6.06 turtwig
44.  6.14 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
44.  6.14 Liam Wadek
44.  6.14 Elf
47.  6.19 [email protected]
48.  6.20 MattP98
48.  6.20 Parke187
50.  6.49 FaLoL
51.  6.69 bennettstouder
52.  7.04 oliver sitja sichel
53.  7.16 nikodem.rudy
54.  7.24 lumes2121
55.  7.40 epride17
56.  7.51 cubingpatrol
57.  7.61 BenChristman1
58.  7.87 Rollercoasterben
59.  8.46 d2polld
60.  8.67 abunickabhi
61.  8.97 aarush vasanadu
62.  9.31 idrkmans
63.  9.79 Mike Hughey
64.  10.56 Jacck
65.  10.89 OriEy
66.  11.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
67.  11.55 thomas.sch
68.  11.70 sporteisvogel
69.  12.98 nevinscph
70.  13.09 [email protected]
71.  13.55 freshcuber.de
72.  17.22 swburk
73.  36.77 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(50)
1.  7.67 David ep
2.  9.02 mrsniffles01
3.  10.09 smackbadatskewb


Spoiler



4.  10.86 Cale S
5.  11.13 tJardigradHe
6.  11.31 oliver sitja sichel
7.  11.44 Luke Garrett
8.  12.27 Rollercoasterben
9.  13.44 riz3ndrr
10.  13.76 typo56
11.  14.12 cuberkid10
12.  14.63 Logan
13.  14.73 Magdamini
14.  15.11 BradenTheMagician
15.  15.27 Sean Hartman
16.  15.52 OriginalUsername
17.  15.79 BraydenTheCuber
18.  16.86 ichcubegern
19.  17.15 JChambers13
20.  17.89 NewoMinx
21.  18.16 fun at the joy
22.  18.50 NathanaelCubes
23.  18.61 VIBE_ZT
24.  18.64 MCuber
25.  19.77 DGCubes
26.  20.41 cubingpatrol
27.  20.70 turtwig
28.  20.79 Antto Pitkänen
29.  22.49 Keenan Johnson
30.  22.83 Rafaello
31.  24.03 ElephantCuber
32.  24.83 Heewon Seo
33.  24.91 u Cube
34.  25.44 wearephamily1719
35.  28.87 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
36.  29.42 bennettstouder
37.  30.32 CrispyCubing
38.  31.49 Schmizee
39.  31.69 [email protected]
40.  31.92 20luky3
41.  32.71 Liam Wadek
42.  37.18 lumes2121
43.  41.75 idrkmans
44.  43.43 BenChristman1
45.  44.39 Heath Flick
46.  48.47 nevinscph
47.  1:11.53 abunickabhi
48.  1:18.30 Jacck
49.  1:48.32 sporteisvogel
50.  1:56.51 dnguyen2204


*Skewb*(56)
1.  1.89 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.19 BradyCubes08
3.  2.28 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  2.90 Cale S
5.  3.10 asacuber
6.  3.80 u Cube
7.  3.82 OriginalUsername
8.  3.86 Legomanz
9.  4.12 Luke Garrett
10.  4.16 tJardigradHe
11.  4.51 NewoMinx
12.  4.64 Kylegadj
13.  4.81 Antto Pitkänen
14.  4.92 typo56
15.  5.09 Logan
15.  5.09 d2polld
17.  5.25 Rollercoasterben
18.  5.28 ichcubegern
19.  5.39 BradenTheMagician
20.  5.44 VIBE_ZT
21.  5.47 Parke187
22.  5.58 Sean Hartman
23.  5.67 Aneesh Aparajit
24.  5.74 Liam Wadek
25.  6.17 cubingpatrol
26.  6.22 JChambers13
27.  6.24 DGCubes
28.  6.53 oliver sitja sichel
29.  6.55 NathanaelCubes
30.  6.58 lumes2121
31.  6.89 ElephantCuber
32.  7.03 turtwig
33.  7.25 aarush vasanadu
34.  7.31 Cuz Red
35.  7.51 fun at the joy
36.  7.74 epride17
37.  7.78 wearephamily1719
38.  7.84 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
39.  7.90 BleachedTurtle
40.  8.35 Elf
41.  8.65 BraydenTheCuber
42.  8.90 Schmizee
43.  9.77 [email protected]
44.  9.84 abunickabhi
45.  10.30 Heath Flick
46.  10.39 idrkmans
47.  10.55 Hunter Eric Deardurff
48.  14.63 BenChristman1
49.  14.84 OriEy
50.  15.94 nevinscph
51.  16.23 freshcuber.de
52.  16.86 thomas.sch
53.  18.68 Jacck
54.  22.60 [email protected]
55.  29.90 sporteisvogel
56.  35.63 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  19.48 NewoMinx
2.  21.20 Heewon Seo
3.  24.49 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  36.35 BradenTheMagician
5.  38.34 ichcubegern
6.  41.38 [email protected]
7.  46.31 JChambers13
8.  47.11 abunickabhi
9.  55.73 ElephantCuber
10.  1:03.25 BenChristman1
11.  1:19.45 Heath Flick
12.  1:38.70 freshcuber.de
13.  2:34.30 sporteisvogel
14.  2:55.88 [email protected]
15.  3:28.01 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(8)
1.  3:45.59 OriginalUsername
2.  3:47.30 tJardigradHe
3.  3:56.55 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  3:59.70 Luke Garrett
5.  4:52.03 ichcubegern
6.  5:33.57 cubingpatrol
7.  6:06.79 BleachedTurtle
8.  7:25.95 Rafaello


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  7.90 dollarstorecubes
2.  11.16 DGCubes
3.  13.60 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  15.67 poleszczuk
5.  16.09 JChambers13
6.  16.45 BradenTheMagician
7.  16.66 Luke Garrett
8.  18.71 ichcubegern
9.  18.82 VIBE_ZT
10.  19.06 ElephantCuber
11.  21.79 [email protected]
12.  24.33 Heath Flick
13.  27.45 abunickabhi
14.  28.01 BenChristman1
15.  35.03 thomas.sch
16.  36.90 freshcuber.de
17.  38.21 idrkmans
18.  49.61 Jacck
19.  55.92 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  36.51 ichcubegern
2.  36.63 dollarstorecubes
3.  36.66 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  41.02 VIBE_ZT
5.  43.65 abunickabhi
6.  49.40 [email protected]
7.  59.21 thomas.sch
8.  1:13.92 Jacck
9.  1:15.48 [email protected]
10.  1:17.38 freshcuber.de
11.  1:32.77 One Wheel
12.  1:53.44 Heath Flick
13.  2:09.42 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(15)
1.  4.85 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.56 dphdmn
3.  10.61 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  14.62 Cuz Red
5.  19.09 poleszczuk
6.  21.70 aarush vasanadu
7.  24.04 ichcubegern
8.  25.69 Rafaello
9.  32.22 freshcuber.de
10.  37.60 MatsBergsten
11.  44.08 abunickabhi
12.  52.00 Cooki348
13.  1:05.11 [email protected]
14.  1:07.97 Heath Flick
15.  4:26.28 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  49.12 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  18.16 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.09 ichcubegern
3.  47.18 VIBE_ZT


Spoiler



4.  57.40 Heath Flick
5.  1:07.44 ElephantCuber
6.  1:12.39 BenChristman1
7.  1:14.45 Luke Garrett
8.  1:27.53 abunickabhi
9.  1:30.46 BraydenTheCuber
10.  2:02.32 freshcuber.de
11.  2:06.19 idrkmans
12.  2:18.46 thomas.sch
13.  4:21.57 [email protected]
14.  5:33.57 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  3:16.25 VIBE_ZT
2.  7:33.07 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(146)
1.  814 Luke Garrett
2.  767 OriginalUsername
3.  765 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  737 Sean Hartman
5.  717 tJardigradHe
6.  668 BradenTheMagician
7.  651 NewoMinx
8.  589 Heewon Seo
9.  555 turtwig
10.  547 abunickabhi
11.  540 PratikKhannaSkewb
12.  532 Dream Cubing
13.  524 NathanaelCubes
14.  481 cubingpatrol
15.  477 DGCubes
16.  462 JChambers13
17.  451 fun at the joy
18.  447 FaLoL
19.  444 G2013
20.  422 smackbadatskewb
21.  420 BradyCubes08
22.  418 cuberkid10
23.  411 Logan
24.  408 asacuber
25.  399 nevinscph
26.  394 VIBE_ZT
27.  389 typo56
28.  378 ElephantCuber
29.  377 Liam Wadek
30.  371 Legomanz
31.  364 Cale S
32.  359 Cooki348
33.  351 BraydenTheCuber
34.  348 OwenB
35.  338 oliver sitja sichel
36.  328 Rafaello
37.  323 wearephamily1719
38.  319 Elf
39.  313 Cuz Red
39.  313 Michael DeLaRosa
41.  312 [email protected]
42.  296 sigalig
43.  294 Parke187
43.  294 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
45.  293 nikodem.rudy
46.  291 Keenan Johnson
47.  287 wuque man
48.  285 mihnea3000
49.  283 aarush vasanadu
50.  282 lumes2121
51.  280 riz3ndrr
52.  278 d2polld
53.  274 Antto Pitkänen
54.  273 u Cube
55.  269 VJW
56.  266 MCuber
57.  259 Rollercoasterben
58.  252 ExultantCarn
59.  240 Jacck
60.  231 begiuli65
61.  226 xyzzy
62.  225 Kylegadj
63.  224 Coinman_
64.  222 MattP98
65.  220 BenChristman1
66.  218 BleachedTurtle
67.  217 MatsBergsten
68.  213 Varun Mohanraj
68.  213 LittleLumos
70.  204 OriEy
71.  202 KingCanyon
72.  193 Nutybaconator
73.  186 Heath Flick
74.  185 [email protected]
75.  183 nico_german_cuber
76.  181 swankfukinc
77.  179 20luky3
78.  178 Lim Hung
79.  177 poleszczuk
79.  177 mrsniffles01
81.  176 FastCubeMaster
81.  176 freshcuber.de
83.  172 Fred Lang
84.  170 Schmizee
85.  169 2017LAMB06
86.  166 bennettstouder
87.  165 epride17
87.  165 DesertWolf
89.  164 Gnome
90.  155 MegaminxMan
91.  142 Trig0n
92.  134 Hunter Eric Deardurff
93.  133 sporteisvogel
94.  130 Keroma12
95.  117 One Wheel
95.  117 PingPongCuber
97.  115 thecubingwizard
98.  113 Jrg
98.  113 AidanNoogie
100.  111 CodingCuber
101.  108 Henry Lipka
102.  107 idrkmans
103.  104 thomas.sch
103.  104 ican97
105.  103 vilkkuti25
106.  99 Aneesh Aparajit
107.  93 typeman5
108.  92 teehee_elan
109.  91 trangium
110.  89 breadears
110.  89 CrispyCubing
112.  87 abhijat
113.  84 RandomPerson84
114.  81 SonofRonan
115.  79 thatkid
116.  74 Awder
117.  72 dnguyen2204
118.  70 Petri Krzywacki
119.  68 revaldoah
120.  67 remopihel
121.  66 filmip
122.  65 TipsterTrickster
123.  64 Koen van Aller
124.  56 John Benwell
125.  54 RFMX
125.  54 David ep
127.  52 tobiaz
128.  42 Magdamini
129.  40 Mike Hughey
130.  39 elliottk_
131.  38 dollarstorecubes
132.  37 matt boeren
133.  36 PokeCubes
134.  35 BandedCubing101
135.  33 UnknownCanvas
136.  24 KovyTheCuber
137.  20 EngineeringBrian
138.  18 Teh Keng Foo
138.  18 Ben Whitmore
140.  17 dphdmn
141.  16 Sebastien
142.  14 swburk
143.  13 RyuKagamine
144.  9 FlorianEnduro #111
145.  7 Vim
146.  3 Josh_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2020)

146 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 8!

That means our winner this week is *Heewon Seo!* Congratulations!!


----------

